# Reality tv



## Persephone (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you watch them? Which ones do you watch and which ones do you despise. There's just too much of this type of show on TV nowadays that I don't think there is a real need for real actors anymore. 

I watch the more musical ones like So you think you can dance, American Idol, America's Got talent, and despise the ones that are so full of BS like The Hills, ANTM, the Bachelor and Bachelorette, wife swap, etc.

I also find Big Brother (no matter which country its in) disturbing.


----------



## Kementari (Aug 9, 2008)

I hate reality TV but i became totally addicted to "So you think you can Dance" this year!  Soo entertaining. I loved Courtney and Joshua


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 10, 2008)

Well I'd definitely label almost all of those shows along with most advertisements as poison for an already sick society 

Though I did kind of like that one a few years ago where everyone but the one guy knew it was a fake show and that guy thought it was a real reality show


----------

